# BRP Tire Compounds



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey Bud,

How about splaining your Tire compounds! I thought that they were along the same lines as the old Associated or TRC compounds.

I know you compounds are
(1) Orange - Hard - Low Bite
(2) Blue - Medium Hard - Medium Bite 
(3) Green - Medium - Medium High Bite
(4) Long Wear Green - Medium - Medium High Bite
(5) Purple - Medium soft - High Bite 


Does that about sum it up or is it completely wrong?
Which are available in Fronts, Rears, Bearings, Bushings?

Mike Clark


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pretty much. We no longer have the soft greens. The blue are a different rubber and have more bite but will wear faster. The orange is a split with a orange section on the outside edge and purple long wear foam on the inside. Single orange has a wider orange section so less bite double orange has a narrower section so more bite.


----------

